# Why can't Canada accept PTE



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

My question may be weird. After giving couple of IELTS attemps I felt PTE is much better and I gave my PTE for Australia PR and I achieved desired score. But the situations are not so favurable for Australia now. So thinking for Canada PR. Now my question was why can't Canada accept PTE for PR? 

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

They choose to recognise IELTS and CELPIP. only. 

They are completely free to do this and are not beholden to any other government to set the English Language tests. 

You are free to sit the CELPIP exam - it’s my understanding that they are setting up test centres in India.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ria Varma said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My question may be weird. After giving couple of IELTS attemps I felt PTE is much better and I gave my PTE for Australia PR and I achieved desired score. But the situations are not so favurable for Australia now. So thinking for Canada PR. Now my question was why can't Canada accept PTE for PR?
> 
> ...




Because it isn't good enough.

And since you say in your post that you 'gave' a test, I would say it is a good thing that Canada does not accept PTE because one does not give a test, one takes a test. Making that grammatical mistake indicates that your English skills are not up to our expected standard, regardless of what you scored on an inferior test.


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

colchar said:


> Because it isn't good enough.
> 
> And since you say in your post that you 'gave' a test, I would say it is a good thing that Canada does not accept PTE because one does not give a test, one takes a test. Making that grammatical mistake indicates that your English skills are not up to our expected standard, regardless of what you scored on an inferior test.



Hey Colchar,
Thanks for your reply. I think there is no such rule that Canada ban people just for a single grammatical mistake. Moreover, my intention matters here than your grammar.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ria Varma said:


> Hey Colchar,
> Thanks for your reply. I think there is no such rule that Canada ban people just for a single grammatical mistake. Moreover, my intention matters here than your grammar.


Congrats on missing the point entirely - your English skills are not up to our standards and you are seeking some way to use the score from an inferior test, because you did better on that one than on the more stringent test used in Canada.

The fact of the matter is that you do not qualify based on our standards. You can either improve your English skills and take the test again, or you can look into emigrating to another country that has lower standards.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Thats a fair answer but still good luck.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

colchar said:


> Ria Varma said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


+1 
TRUE

Explained like a true Canuck.


----------

